

If Apple Spun Off The Mac Business, It Would Be #110 On The Fortune 500 - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/20/apple-mac-business/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
imr
It is an interesting stat, but who would spin it off with that kind of growth?
It would cut into their vertical integration since people still do work on
desktop computers.

